# Witch Bottles and Jars



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I've pretty much completed my witch bottles and jars for this year. I still need to do a small bit of aging on them, but they are essentially done.

Here is a teaser pic:

http://hauntingivyhall.blogspot.com/2007_08_01_archive.html

Other pics can be found here:

The Haunting of Ivy Hall at Scarecrow Hill Blog

There are also some daytime/nightime pics of our new and improved outdoor light fixtures, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool! I love the mushrooms - they look so real! : )


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those bottles are fantastic!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OOO very very nice. I love them. They came out beautiful!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very Nice bottles Cery...
good earthy ingredients


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those mushrooms looked yummy.


----------

